# Pita Patter of Goldie Paws.....



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming to live with me. All thanks to Rona, pups furauntie, Tashi & Tashi's mum for letting us have one of their beautiful pups.










Harvey is going to have a baby goldie bro :thumbup:

Ohhh so excited. No name as yet so any ideas peps???

Tashi been too busy to get pic's today but I am sure she will soon. :thumbup:

A HUGE thanks to Rona and Tashi, you are both lovely peps :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:scared: I will defintly be wanting to see this pup and i'll be demanding cuddles too :thumbup: I love goldies, Congrats  :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Me thinks this is going to be one spoilt puppy dog


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> :scared: I will defintly be wanting to see this pup and i'll be demanding cuddles too :thumbup: I love goldies, Congrats  :thumbup:


Singing: I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it :lol:



tashi said:


> Me thinks this is going to be one spoilt puppy dog


Moi, spoil .... how could you make such an accusation :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tashi said:


> Me thinks this is going to be one spoilt puppy dog


I think you are right.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That's brilliant news :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Singing: I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it :lol:
> :


I think you will be in Cornwall two days before you won't be able to wait to pick up pup


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> I think you are right.


Unfounded accusations... I have only bought him a bed so far 

I also forgot to mention Bearpaw, who has helped me with goldie hunting too, even though a bit earlier than planned and completely different area to where I had her searching... everything muchly appreicated :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

omg amazing!!! 

i have to say the retriever/beagle combo is a good one! hehe. 

cant wait to see him!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Ducky said:


> omg amazing!!!
> 
> i have to say the retriever/beagle combo is a good one! hehe.
> 
> cant wait to see him!


Neither can I :lol: only seen pic of the whole litter on FB :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Neither can I :lol: only seen pic of the whole litter on FB :lol:


You mean he could be that one with the broken tail?  :lol:

Only kidding


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> You mean he could be that one with the broken tail?  :lol:


:lol: Meanie... he would be loved all the same 

Harvey is a very cleaver boy, he just chose a toy on amazon... I was nowhere near I hasten to add


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow congratulations. How exciting :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

For those that havent seen the litter pic









they were only 2 weeks old in this one now they are up and about and into everything


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Congratulations  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tashi said:


> For those that havent seen the litter pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me it's the dark one?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

how beautiful are they :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Please tell me it's the dark one?


Few dark ones there now Rona,


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tashi said:


> Few dark ones there now Rona,


Lovely, proper Goldies :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats, they look lovely pups
Im not jealous in the slightest
One day maybe


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Harvey is going to have a baby goldie bro :thumbup:


*WoW... :001_tt1:* that's so exciting! :thumbup: 
U must be over the moon - i am presuming U are back in the UK, yes? 
or will be, when Pup's ready to leave mom + sibs?

congratulations, hun - that's wonderful.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lucky you - their dogs are gorgeous


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Will try to get some more photos of them tomorrow and get the colouring as close as possible to what they are  she is related to Berrie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leashedForLife said:


> *WoW... :001_tt1:* that's so exciting! :thumbup:
> U must be over the moon - i am presuming U are back in the UK, yes?
> or will be, when Pup's ready to leave mom + sibs?
> 
> congratulations, hun - that's wonderful.


He is staying here with us until Sue is settled and ready for him :thumbup: another one wont make a difference in this house


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> For those that havent seen the litter pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I want number five in from the left! I want to steal them all, Sue&Harvey you lucky person being able to get lots of updates as they grow :thumbup:

As much as they are gorgeous I don't know if I'd ever want a golden puppy again for fear of it bein like Rupert :scared: they don't half look cute though..! 

Golden owners are growing in number on here I like it


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I wondered why you had been so quiet recently Sue  You were secretly shopping on amazon for a new puppy (the toys I mean, I just realised how that sounded)! If I move down to cornwall Yuri will have 2 friends to play with instead of 1


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> I wondered why you had been so quiet recently Sue  You were secretly shopping on amazon for a new puppy! If I move down to cornwall Yuri will have 2 friends to play with instead of 1


She's been doing a lot of pming  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> She's been doing a lot of pming  :lol:


She certainly has :thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Hubby wants one  I told him one puppy is enough right now thanks :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tashi said:


> She certainly has :thumbup:


You've had two days less than me!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> You've had two days less than me!!!! :laugh::laugh:


Bet she was going crazy when I wasnt here that weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

I all of a dither!!!! 

Anyone got Tashi's number... call and say she has a very important PM!!!!

not sure desperate is a strong enough word

but will be checking here every 5 mins today... don't want to miss the chance




Just some of the terms used when waiting for your reply :lol: :lol:

Sorry Sue


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Must try to get those photos today, can hear mine playing hell in the kitchen lol, hope I can just pick up the real colour on them


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> Must try to get those photos today, can hear mine playing hell in the kitchen lol, hope I can just pick up the real colour on them


Pic of mum too please, we know she won't be looking her best


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is mum at 6 months (will take some of her today)










this is Dad


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

He looks big in those shots?
Love his outline though, that lovely deep chest


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Sue congrats,im glad you have told everyone,i dont have to keep my mouth shut now lol!!
Tashi,mom and dad are stunning!!
Sue you are sooo lucky and that pup is going to have a wonderful home xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> He looks big in those shots?
> Love his outline though, that lovely deep chest


He is worked as well, so is a dual purpose boy, he is probably almost top of standard for the breed, but has such a stunning temperament :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> He is worked as well, so is a dual purpose boy, he is probably almost top of standard for the breed, but has such a stunning temperament :thumbup:


His head isn't quite how I like them, but then I prefer the working lines as you know.
The slightly domed and heavy head isn't to my taste, but that's nit picking, he's still a stunning boy.

remember this when planning my pup  :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

wow i bet you`re so excited, i remember seeing the pics of the litter on fb. they`re absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats Sue and Harvey too,and to the luckiest pup in the world,Prepare to be spoilt rotten


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> His head isn't quite how I like them, but then I prefer the working lines as you know.
> The slightly domed and heavy head isn't to my taste, but that's nit picking, he's still a stunning boy.
> 
> remember this when planning my pup  :lol:


Her head would be more you


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> Her head would be more you


Well get those blimmin pictures up


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning peps and thanks all. I know we are very lucky . 

I was a bit annoying last weekend..  I just didn't want him to go to anywhere. 

Only a few PM's... honest... :lol: 

Piccy's if you get a chance pwease


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> I was a bit annoying last weekend..  I just didn't want him to go to anywhere.
> 
> Only a few PM's... honest... :lol:


Ermmm?????


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awwwe there stunning and mum and dad bet you cant wait id love another golden pup for my otis perhaps one day xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Got to wait a minimum of 33 days.... ..... but I suppose I do have things to occupy me... like moving 4000 miles :lol:

Names are a problem!!! 

Furauntie Rona, and Furgrandmum Denise,Jonty&Dulcie are not sure on our suggestions. 

And ya gotta keep the family happy :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Ermmm?????


Only one or two..... hundred :lol:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww congrats Hun  xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Got to wait a minimum of 33 days.... ..... but I suppose I do have things to occupy me... like moving 4000 miles :lol:
> 
> Names are a problem!!!
> 
> ...


Ooooh what names are you thinking of so far? When is it you move, is it soon? I bet the wait is horrible, Rupert was an impulse buy, I doubt I could stand the wait :blushing:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news back home in uk and new puppy :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Got to wait a minimum of 33 days.... ..... but I suppose I do have things to occupy me... like moving 4000 miles :lol:
> 
> Names are a problem!!!
> 
> ...


Got to have a special name for a special pup :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Aww congrats Hun  xx


Thank you....



GoldenShadow said:


> Ooooh what names are you thinking of so far? When is it you move, is it soon? I bet the wait is horrible, Rupert was an impulse buy, I doubt I could stand the wait :blushing:


I think Tashi is secretly glad I am so far away, or she would have a lodger :lol: We fly on the 21st October... so as I say lots to keep me busy, like PMing Rona and Tashi :lol:



new westie owner said:


> Great news back home in uk and new puppy :thumbup:


Yippie ..... we left with 4 paws and go back with 12 



rona said:


> Got to have a special name for a special pup :thumbup:


In deedy, and he is a very special pup.

I think you should all be aware of Rona's powers of persuasion... We had decided to wait until April... but somehow Rona has persuaded my OH to get him now! I really was not involved... my face when OH agreed with Rona :yikes: Where's my GF and what you done with her :lol:

Name ideas so far

Cider
Magnar
Kody
Augusto... shortened to Gussie
Yumbo
Doodles.... a definite no now
Some Welsh names I cannot pronounce
Hatchy (Spanish for H, OH called Hills) but to close to Harvey

And loads more... I keep looking at baby naming websites :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> I think Tashi is secretly glad I am so far away, or she would have a lodger :lol: We fly on the 21st October... so as I say lots to keep me busy, like PMing Rona and Tashi :lol:
> *
> Bet she would have loved help around the place *
> 
> ...


You big fibber :lol: :lol:
You asked me about some breeders and I just answered


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> You big fibber :lol: :lol:
> You asked me about some breeders and I just answered


No hint's there then??? No little ohhh Tashi has one pup left???

Or dropping hints on the multiple litter thread... :lol: Amazing powers you have there, and brill personallity too... wouldn't change ypu for the world


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> No hint's there then??? No little ohhh Tashi has one pup left???
> 
> Or dropping hints on the multiple litter thread... :lol: Amazing powers you have there, and brill personallity too... wouldn't change ypu for the world


Dunno what you mean  :lol: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

> I work my life around my dog, not my dog around my life
> Resident PF agony aunt


You do realise you going to have to change this to furauntie too


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> You do realise you going to have to change this to furauntie too


Once I get a name!!!!!!
Then I can put furauntie to ........

Ops too many dots, should have been 5 HaHa


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Once I get a name!!!!!!
> Then I can put furauntie to ........
> 
> Ops too many dots, should have been 5 HaHa


:lol: I love your subtillity... still liking Cider then


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol: I love your subtillity... still liking Cider then


Seriously, it's your name to choose.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Seriously, it's your name to choose.


I know but suggestions are good... without others input Harvey would have been Dobby or Hagrid  A bit of a HP fan here :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> Name ideas so far
> 
> Cider
> Magnar
> ...


i like cider....and kody, obviously


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

How about a name which (somehow) reflects moving back home?? Not sure what though lol!! Or a fresh start kind of name :


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Bryn is Welsh for Hills, we considered that for our little one.

I really like Cider tho, very one of a kind! xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Allana said:


> Bryn is Welsh for Hills, we considered that for our little one.
> 
> I really like Cider tho, very one of a kind! xx


Cider is a fav of a few, the only thing putting us iff is the OH thinks people will only think he's called Cider because of the OH fave tipple.



sarybeagle said:


> How about a name which (somehow) reflects moving back home?? Not sure what though lol!! Or a fresh start kind of name :


Can't think of many, apart from Domus, which is latin, for home.



Ducky said:


> i like cider....and kody, obviously


I did think of you when we said Kody, tis a nice name


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh I like Magnar I'm going to google that see where it's come from. 

It's so hard trying to decide on a name, hopefully you find one and think that's IT without much umming and ahhing


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oooh I like Magnar I'm going to google that see where it's come from.
> 
> It's so hard trying to decide on a name, hopefully you find one and think that's IT without much umming and ahhing


Magnar just had the S knocked off, so another Cider themed name


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been going through the HP charractor list

Fudge 
Tonks
Orion
Bertie
Amos
i give up the list is to long :lol: List of Harry Potter characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saying that i do like Cider :thumbsup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been going through the HP charractor list

Fudge 
Tonks
Orion
Bertie
Amos
i give up the list is to long :lol: List of Harry Potter characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saying that i do like Cider :thumbsup:

Congratulations by the way :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Magnar just had the S knocked off, so another Cider themed name


:lol:

Remember though you can always change his name if it doesn't suit him, until Rupert was about six months old he wouldn't respond to ANYTHING except 'puppy' unless he was already looking at you  the breeder used to call them all over excitedy so you had to do it in a really high voice too else he just didn't care 

It is really hard choosing a name, I know if I got another dog I'd have to give it a people name so it matched Rupert a bit more because I'm funny. I don't even like people names, I like Cider, Ci is nice for a nickname? I didn't call rupert Flight because I didn't want people to call him Fly...

Just you wait when you've given him a name and he's all used to it you will come across all these others that just seem so nice and wonder where the ideas were when you needed them 

ETA: ohhhh HP names! Sirius is a cool one 
I like Lupin/Remus too haha


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been going through the HP character list

Fudge 
Tonks
Orion
Bertie
Amos
i give up the list is to long :lol: List of Harry Potter characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saying that i do like Cider :thumbsup:

Congratulations by the way :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

The HP list could be verrry dangerous :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Photos taken today











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

You Lucky lucky lucky person you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry dont know why they arent the right way up I did rotate them before hand but hey ho


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*"Shandy! ...Shandy, come!" :thumbup: *

it's an old-fashioned British drink of beer and lemonade, which turns a nice dark to light blonde, 
depending how much is beer [darker] and how much is lemonade [lighter].

popular with field-workers to cool off with their lunch in the shade, when plowing, scything, etc.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful pups and not surprising as they have a very beautiful mummy.

You are soooo lucky - but then you know you are, I wouldn't know which one to choose.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Not looking
*NOT LOOKING*

*NOT LOOKING*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwwww so cute :thumbup: Rusty's best friend is a goldie named Harvey. Good luck picking names, hehe.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Not looking
> *NOT LOOKING*
> 
> *NOT LOOKING*


:hand: Pants on fire :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :hand: Pants on fire :lol:


HaHA :lol: :lol: :lol:
OH has just run away from the computer saying No No No :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy pics. And mum is beautiful as well :001_wub:

Not too much longer to wait 

Cider seems to suit a Goldie.
I like the suggestion of Shandy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> HaHA :lol: :lol: :lol:
> OH has just run away from the computer saying No No No :lol:


Thats what they say when they mean YES NOW :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG cant believe I have missed this Where have I been:scared:

HUGE CONGRATS

There was me thinking Auntie Rona's skills were in tummy probs - more than one feather to her bow eh???? Matchmaking too

Im into Hero for a name at the mo but if you want to keep the cider theme, there is always Bulmer

Heidi is certainly going to be spoilt for boyfriends now:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

is,...is...,is he really ours ?????  He's :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Mum is gorgeous toooo!!! 

Here bubby boy!!!!

Now Now Rona remember you started this....:lol: 

Oh little lad neeeeeeds a name


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww so cute! Your so lucky Sue when I move (I'm determined I will get into that college!) I will have to come for a big cuddle!!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> OMG cant believe I have missed this Where have I been:scared:
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS
> 
> ...


He he she's not going to know whats hit her poor girl. Was a bit shocked at you suggestion of possible 2 legged baby :scared: no no no no no.... NO! :lol: Bit difficult when OH is female too :lol: Been having cider names thrown at me all night.... Aspalls, Ole English and even gone to Ales... Also like Bulmers now... Imagine standing shouting Bully oh Bully.... everyone stops looking :scared: when a GR comes bounding along with a toy in his mouth.

Gonna sleep on it, and dream of pup, and hope a name suits in when gazing at piccys again tomorrow. 



Fleur said:


> Gorgeous puppy pics. And mum is beautiful as well :001_wub:
> 
> Not too much longer to wait
> 
> ...


So many names, how about...... CiderKodyMagnerBulmerLemonadeShandy????



rona said:


> HaHA :lol: :lol: :lol:
> OH has just run away from the computer saying No No No :lol:


Bless how could he run from something sooooo cute :lol: He would love one too realllly. See if the powers of persuasion work in reverse



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> You Lucky lucky lucky person you


Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine  I know, We is very very very lucky!!!



leashedForLife said:


> *"Shandy! ...Shandy, come!" :thumbup: *
> 
> it's an old-fashioned British drink of beer and lemonade, which turns a nice dark to light blonde,
> depending how much is beer [darker] and how much is lemonade [lighter].
> ...


Mine tends to have the darker colour  Oh another good name :crazy:



Malmum said:


> Beautiful pups and not surprising as they have a very beautiful mummy.
> 
> You are soooo lucky - but then you know you are, I wouldn't know which one to choose.


He is a very special lad, who will match his very special big bro :thumbup:



SpringerHusky said:


> Awwwww so cute :thumbup: Rusty's best friend is a goldie named Harvey. Good luck picking names, hehe.


Best of both then... a goldie called ?????? and a muppet called Harvey

Tashi, thanks soooo much for piccy's... need daily updates though  If you get a chance, and I know you are very very busy, but could you try and get a video please, and give him BIG....BIG Kisses and cuddles from his new fur mummies please.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww they are totally gorgeous!! :001_wub::001_wub:

How long till he comes home???

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Bless how could he run from something sooooo cute :lol: He would love one too realllly. See if the powers of persuasion work in reverse
> 
> Tashi, thanks soooo much for piccy's... need daily updates though  If you get a chance, and I know you are very very busy, but could you try and get a video please, and give him .


OH would have one tomorrow, it's me, well to be precise Alfie that couldn't cope. 

NOoooo not videos too :scared:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Allana said:


> Aww they are totally gorgeous!! :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> How long till he comes home???
> 
> xx


Be easier if I just put him on the next flight to Gran Canaria :lol: 

Wont be any photos for a couple of days I am leaving OH and youngest in charge as I am off to Belfast from tomorrow until Monday - so will try to get some more this avo and also a video :thumbsup:

Rona :lol::arf::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Be easier if I just put him on the next flight to Gran Canaria :lol:
> 
> Wont be any photos for a couple of days I am leaving OH and youngest in charge as I am off to Belfast from tomorrow until Monday - so will try to get some more this avo and also a video :thumbsup:
> 
> Rona :lol::arf::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Enjoy Belfast, Will look forward to video, especially for furauntie Rona :lol:

Can't wait for proper cuddles


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

tashi said:


> Be easier if I just put him on the next flight to Gran Canaria :lol:
> 
> Wont be any photos for a couple of days I am leaving OH and youngest in charge as I am off to Belfast from tomorrow until Monday - so will try to get some more this avo and also a video :thumbsup:
> 
> Rona :lol::arf::001_tt2::001_tt2:


Ok, if I have to endure a video, can you please put a tiny snippet of the gorgeous Berrie?

My god what am I saying!!!! :scared: :scared:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Ok, if I have to endure a video, can you please put a tiny snippet of the gorgeous Berrie?
> 
> My god what am I saying!!!! :scared: :scared:


Just think of those beautiful eyes, big paws, and fluffy cuddles(punctuated by needle sharp teeth) 

How is Alfie today?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Just think of those beautiful eyes, big paws, and fluffy cuddles(punctuated by needle sharp teeth)
> 
> How is Alfie today?


Not so good, I'm thinking he may have to go onto Metacam permanently.
Still chased a bunnie this morning though  He's not ready for his slippers yet


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Not so good, I'm thinking he may have to go onto Metacam permanently.
> Still chased a bunnie this morning though  He's not ready for his slippers yet


Poor boy, he really does have spirit though. Keep chasing those Wabbits boy. Could he have a lower dose as maintainance? Leaves you more scope for the future?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Poor boy, he really does have spirit though. Keep chasing those Wabbits boy. Could he have a lower dose as maintainance? Leaves you more scope for the future?


Yep that's what I was going to try.
Anyway this thread is about your boy not mine 
Do you know what colour he is going to be when mature?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Yep that's what I was going to try.
> Anyway this thread is about your boy not mine
> Do you know what colour he is going to be when mature?


From the pic's I think he's going to have mum's colourings. He really is gorgeous, and I want cuddles  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> From the pic's I think he's going to have mum's colourings. He really is gorgeous, and I want cuddles  :lol:


Eh, which one is him?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Eh, which one is him?


Not sure in the group ones but think it's him in the singles.... isn't it :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Not sure in the group ones but think it's him in the singles.... isn't it :confused1:


I think you've got different pups in each. One is really dark, another has the potential to be quite dark because of the ear tip colour and the other looks as if it may be a light champagne colour 
I don't think any will be that light because of the Dam and Sire


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just caught up on the thread. Sue you must be wetting yourself with 

excitement, I know I would be 

Absolulty beautiful pups, All credit to Tashi and family :thumbup:

Can't wait to see updated pics.

Congratulations Sue. Wonderful pup:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're all so cute I bet you can't wait. Mum's gorgeous too


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I am so excited it's unbelievable.  

They are all so beautiful!!!! 

got a month and 2 days at least!!! But also got muppet man and kitty to keep me busy. 

Tashi, which is our boy????? We all confused


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The pups are gorgeous. And if they end up looking like their Mum, you will have one superb looking dog!

It is so lovely to see healthy,, well bred pups with their healthy and well cared for Mum. If only all dogs were bred with the same amount of love and care.

Well done Tashi!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> I am so excited it's unbelievable.
> 
> got a month and 2 days at least!!!


How long is this thread going to be by then?  

Gonna be in the hottest thread list :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> How long is this thread going to be by then?
> 
> Gonna be in the hottest thread list :lol:


He's a hot looking boy!!! :lol: How many pages to beat???? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> He's a hot looking boy!!! :lol: How many pages to beat???? :lol:


 14675 replies to be top

5049 replies to get on list


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

by the way its MAGNER! for the cider, sorry being from NI i can pick a spelling mistake of Irish produce a mile off.


puppies are so cute i want one!!!


oh and my vote for the name goes to Magner, and if its a bitch your getting mags or maggi for short


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

or what about caffery! its another irish alcohol, or bailey


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

How's about Brayden???? 


Brayden.... Harvey....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> How's about Brayden????
> 
> Brayden.... Harvey....


Now I like that :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

How about Nicholas or Augstus?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> How about Nicholas or Augstus?


If I called him Nicholas my dads head would grow to an enormous size :lol: My suggested Augusts shortend to Gussie. Not sure though.

I am liking Brayden at the mo


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Now I like that :thumbup:


Unusual one. Can imagine now Harvey... Brayden ENOUGH :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Buddy Bear?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

One staying here is going to be Junior :thumbup: 

How about Edward - they are like Teddy bears lol 

Before you shout I am off with the camera now, as to which will be yours we dont start really sorting them until they are 6 weeks, you could pick one now and I can honestly say you wouldnt know if it was the same one when you came to pick him up !!!! Not unless he had some marking somewhere  Like identical twins, unless you live with them you wont distinguish between them :thumbsup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> One staying here is going to be Junior :thumbup:
> 
> How about Edward - they are like Teddy bears lol
> 
> Before you shout I am off with the camera now, as to which will be yours we dont start really sorting them until they are 6 weeks, you could pick one now and I can honestly say you wouldnt know if it was the same one when you came to pick him up !!!! Not unless he had some marking somewhere  Like identical twins, unless you live with them you wont distinguish between them :thumbsup:


Ok  they are all :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Ohhh names are so hard!!! Know the E part of KC name :thumbup: Brayden or Edward???? ::crazy:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Edward wont be his registered name 

The one I like on the list is Endeavour I would then have the pet name Morse


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Edward wont be his registered name
> 
> The one I like on the list is Endeavour I would then have the pet name Morse


We also thought of Eros, not very origional, but very apt. I think you may have to help us with the KC name


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok well I have reserved Endeavour for you cos I think it is apt as I 'endeavour' to keep you up to date on your pup  and also of the 'endeavours' that certain members went through to get hold of me that weekend :lol::lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> ok well I have reserved Endeavour for you cos I think it is apt as I 'endeavour' to keep you up to date on your pup  and also of the 'endeavours' that certain members went through to get hold of me that weekend :lol::lol:


And we "endeavour" to keep you swamped with piccy's :thumbup:

Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Drum Drum Drum Drum

That's my fingers waiting for this video


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Drum Drum Drum Drum
> 
> That's my fingers waiting for this video


went out and they were all fast asleep, will get one for you tomorrow - no point taken them sleeping be a bit like watching 'Big Brother', cos everytime I have seen that they are sleeping :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Now there's an Idea, puppy big bro :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cant get the videos to load at the min


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mum smiling for the camera


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

these are for Rona


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

They is soooooo pretty :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

tashi said:


> these are for Rona


She is just perfection in my eyes :thumbup:
So similar to my last one
Has she any Rayleas in her breeding?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

For your delight :thumbup:
Tashi didn't have time, so I said that I would try and get them posted 
Success, click on them to play


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Edward wont be his registered name
> 
> The one I like on the list is Endeavour I would then have the pet name Morse


read the last page and was going to post this, i see you beat e too it

i'm side with calling him morse


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all adorable :001_wub: no idea how you would choose just one


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rona :thumbup: They is soooooo beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all adorable :001_wub: no idea how you would choose just one


I could easily


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow what gorgeous pups!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I could easily


And I know which one that would be 

Thanks for that Rona, hope peeps enjoy them :thumbup: sorry about the sound if there is any


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

tashi said:


> And I know which one that would be
> 
> Thanks for that Rona, hope peeps enjoy them :thumbup: sorry about the sound if there is any


Which one on the last video do you think it would be? 
Is it a boy or girl?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Which one on the last video do you think it would be?
> Is it a boy or girl?


The dark one that jumps up first and looks over the gate, that is a boy


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

You are wrong :001_tt2:
I love the look of the one sitting in the middle that jumps up near the end. Looks like a bitch to me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> You are wrong :001_tt2:
> I love the look of the one sitting in the middle that jumps up near the end. Looks like a bitch to me


tbh I didnt watch it all the way through saw that dark one and thought must be him


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

tashi said:


> tbh I didnt watch it all the way through saw that dark one and thought must be him


Well take a look and tell me if it's a girl 
Which one are you keeping?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no I can't get the videos to work on my iPhone :crying:

Oh I want one anyway... SO cute!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Well take a look and tell me if it's a girl
> Which one are you keeping?


That is Maisie, she is going to a lady that had her first one off us 21 yrs ago, this will be her third puppy off us, she had the first then a second one about 5 yrs later, has now retired and wants no 3 :thumbup:

edited to add - no the other two are not alive now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

right then folks thats me off, got a Companion show tonight, in aid of tenovus helping out a very good friend who sadly uses their services  and then off crack of dawn tomorrow 

Will update when we get back :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

tashi said:


> That is Maisie, she is going to a lady that had her first one off us 21 yrs ago, this will be her third puppy off us, she had the first then a second one about 5 yrs later, has now retired and wants no 3 :thumbup:
> 
> edited to add - no the other two are not alive now


Maisie looks as if she may be the smallest.
Just love the way she sits and thinks while all the others are milling around, I can see her being a little devil


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I can feel a puppy rustling trip comeing on :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww they are all adorable


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I can feel a puppy rustling trip comeing on :sneaky2: :lol:


You leave my pup alone  :lol:

Have a fab trip and show


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> You leave my pup alone  :lol:
> 
> Have a fab trip and show


How's plans for the move going?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> How's plans for the move going?


All ok, touch wood, just need to get a car sorted, but think it's a big ask for mum and dad to do it for us. If it were brand new, then no problems, but as mum said if anything were to happen then they would feel responsible.

Other than that I think all ok, fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> All ok, touch wood, just need to get a car sorted, but think it's a big ask for mum and dad to do it for us. If it were brand new, then no problems, but as mum said if anything were to happen then they would feel responsible.
> 
> Other than that I think all ok, fingers crossed.


Bet they will be driving down to see you shortly after you get home with your new addition


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Bet they will be driving down to see you shortly after you get home with your new addition


I think you may be right there, Dad has already offered to drive us home, via wales, stay the night then drive back.... big softy


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok we have a name........


Bracken :thumbup:


Going to buy his tag today so can't keep changing it 

Ohhh can't wait for cuddles


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Ok we have a name........
> 
> Bracken :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: love it


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats a great name :thumbsup: how long till you get to meet him?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Thats a great name :thumbsup: how long till you get to meet him?


4 weeks 1 day .... I want cuddles NOW!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Ok we have a name........
> 
> Bracken :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Sorted


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Its a great name,four weeks will soon fly by xxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> 4 weeks 1 day .... I want cuddles NOW!!!! :lol:


Congratulations on your new GR pup you will have soon.
Great choice...but I would say that...wouldnt I


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Congratulations on your new GR pup you will have soon.
> Great choice...but I would say that...wouldnt I


There is a few bias posters on her  :lol:



rona said:


> Sorted


Love it  



Bearpaw said:


> Its a great name,four weeks will soon fly by xxx


Can I have cuddles now ????


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I am so so so jealous!!!

I really shouldn't have looked at those videos as I think my other half might now win me round to getting a Goldie. 

I might actually watch them again as the videos have been the only thing to make my children quiet lol!!

Good luck with the move


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

kayz said:


> I am so so so jealous!!!
> 
> I really shouldn't have looked at those videos as I think my other half might now win me round to getting a Goldie.
> 
> ...


Put the videos on loop, quiet kids and how could you resist those huge paws, big beautiful eyes and soft furry coat????

Thanks just want to get back now... having weird dreams about airports, and Kitty and Harvey


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I might be showing my other half the videos when he gets in. I'm sure he'll love them just as much as the boys and I do.


----------



## cassey10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Your videos and photos are gorgeous I have a 8 week old golden pup myself and she is just adorable and so much fun :thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

cassey10 said:


> Your videos and photos are gorgeous I have a 8 week old golden pup myself and she is just adorable and so much fun :thumbup:


She is Beautiful....whats she called


----------



## cassey10 (Sep 21, 2010)

mollymo said:


> She is Beautiful....whats she called


Cassey she is everything I have ever wanted in my own dog gonna start puppy classes in a few weeks now to :thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

cassey10 said:


> Cassey she is everything I have ever wanted in my own dog gonna start puppy classes in a few weeks now to :thumbup:


I should have known by your user name
Good luck with your little girl and keep the piccs coming:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

cassey10 said:


> Your videos and photos are gorgeous I have a 8 week old golden pup myself and she is just adorable and so much fun :thumbup:


She is lovely.... Really getting impatient now! Bought his collar and toys yesterday, off to look for a nice tag online today. Then just blankets and a bowl to buy. (Although a few more toys may hop into the bag) 

Hoping I can get Harvey onto tap water fairly quickly, or I will have 2 different foods, and 2 different waters!!!! :scared:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> She is lovely.... Really getting impatient now! Bought his collar and toys yesterday, off to look for a nice tag online today. Then just blankets and a bowl to buy. (Although a few more toys may hop into the bag)
> 
> Hoping I can get Harvey onto tap water fairly quickly, or I will have 2 different foods, and 2 different waters!!!! :scared:


You couldn't resist the collar then? 
Hope it's not going to be too small


----------



## cassey10 (Sep 21, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> She is lovely.... Really getting impatient now! Bought his collar and toys yesterday, off to look for a nice tag online today. Then just blankets and a bowl to buy. (Although a few more toys may hop into the bag)
> 
> Hoping I can get Harvey onto tap water fairly quickly, or I will have 2 different foods, and 2 different waters!!!! :scared:


I have spoilt her rotten and everything has cost a fortune she is worth it though, i know what you mean about being impatient the days before I collected her felt like weeks lol. Here are a few more pics :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww  Bet you can't wait for your puppy =] Good luck with the move


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

cassey10 said:


> I have spoilt her rotten and everything has cost a fortune she is worth it though, i know what you mean about being impatient the days before I collected her felt like weeks lol. Here are a few more pics :thumbup:


Love the pics of your Goldie in her bed! She looks well comfy. I wonder how long the bed and toys will look as pristine!


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Awwwww such a cutie. Enjoy them whilst they sleep as Bella can be like a tornado with her energy levels when awake!!!!!

Does she cry when away from you? 

Love Goldies.


----------



## cassey10 (Sep 21, 2010)

WestYorkshireGuy said:


> Awwwww such a cutie. Enjoy them whilst they sleep as Bella can be like a tornado with her energy levels when awake!!!!!
> 
> Does she cry when away from you?
> 
> Love Goldies.


Oh Bella looks lovely in your avatar, no I have to say she is great when she is away from us and seems to like her independance. She sleeps in the kitchen at night in her basket and she whined the 1st night and then has been quiet ever since, also she will happily go off on her own during the day to sleep in her basket so I think we are really lucky :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> Aww  Bet you can't wait for your puppy =] Good luck with the move


Thanks, the flight is the most scary part.



gorgeous said:


> Love the pics of your Goldie in her bed! She looks well comfy. I wonder how long the bed and toys will look as pristine!


I was thinking that :lol:



WestYorkshireGuy said:


> Awwwww such a cutie. Enjoy them whilst they sleep as Bella can be like a tornado with her energy levels when awake!!!!!
> 
> Does she cry when away from you?
> 
> Love Goldies.


I loved the videos you took, the music was brill. Luckily I have another tornado... may not be saying that in a months time. :lol:


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha! Thanks, glad you liked the videos. 

You will enjoy your tornado no matter what they do!!! They make you laugh & bring so much joy.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Tashi...... Oh Tashi....... 

We have been really really Patient.... How's Bracken????????????

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDD Piccy's!!!! and puppy update


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Such cute pups... 
And Bracken is a :thumbup: name...!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> Such cute pups...
> And Bracken is a :thumbup: name...!


You need to see more pics don't you :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> You need to see more pics don't you :yesnod:


You're obviously not pestering enough


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK OK will attempt to get a few tonight, have been with the car in the garage again today for its MOT, will only be stills tonight though, still trying to catch up after a loooooooooooong weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

tashi said:


> OK OK will attempt to get a few tonight, have been with the car in the garage again today for its MOT, will only be stills tonight though, still trying to catch up after a loooooooooooong weekend :thumbup:


Catching up takes longer the older you are doesn't it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Catching up takes longer the older you are doesn't it


sure does Rona especially when you are up at 5 to sort things out to get the car to the flaming garage :frown:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You are gonna have to bear with me folks - no batteries  did try to take some but they were all blurry as the batteries were almost dead, will get some tomorrow and will take some of Bracken then


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope you feeling better today Tashi. And the car passed the MOT too. Did you have a good weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Hope you feeling better today Tashi. And the car passed the MOT too. Did you have a good weekend


The subtle approach, I like it 
Me personally just thinks she's got the hump and making excuses. 
Tashi, I'm sure no one will complain if you put pics of your pups on too :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> The subtle approach, I like it
> Me personally just thinks she's got the hump and making excuses.
> Tashi, I'm sure no one will complain if you put pics of your pups on too :thumbup:


Gently Gently... then attack :lol:

Oh the more pups the better, seen a few on FB and they are gorgeous. might steal one when she is not looking:lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok meet BRACKEN :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG !!! so cute :001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

gonna throw in one of mine










or maybe two


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bracken's so cute :001_wub::001_wub:. So are the tibetan terriers


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear Oh dear, look at the mischief in that face


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh dear god bracken is soooooo cute!!! as are the other pups :001_wub:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! How amazing is Bracken???? Just beautiful. 

The Tibetan terriers are also absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Oh dear Oh dear, look at the mischief in that face


which one Rona


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

they are so cute...
the 2nd tibetan terrier is gorgeous with a cheely look


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> which one Rona


Well Bracken and the first Tibetan :lol: :lol:
Those owners are gonna have fun


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Well Bracken and the first Tibetan :lol: :lol:
> Those owners are gonna have fun


hmm well the first tibetan may not get out of the door


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

omg that first tibetan... and his/her big grey eyebrows!!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> hmm well the first tibetan may not get out of the door


How did I know you were going to say that :lol: :lol:
Best of luck with that one


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> hmm well the first tibetan may not get out of the door


well if you are keeping the first tibetan can i have the second one please?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

she sort of fits in my handbag


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> she sort of fits in my handbag


She looks evil in that one :scared:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yep Evil Edna :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

tashi said:


> yep Evil Edna :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Is that what you all call her?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Is that what you all call her?


No :lol: Keisha


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

tashi said:


> she sort of fits in my handbag


Awwwwww how cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry folks need to bump this up for Sue


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: & double Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I dont think any would get out of our door :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

tashi said:


> sorry folks need to bump this up for Sue


You mean she wouldn't check as soon as she got here 
I don't think so  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> You mean she wouldn't check as soon as she got here
> I don't think so  :lol:


Feel a little guilty, everyone had 'met' Bracken before her


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

tashi said:


> Feel a little guilty, everyone had 'met' Bracken before her


I don't think she will mind much once she sees that face


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I don't think she will mind much once she sees that face


took one of the lovely Maisie for you as well - if you want to see her


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

tashi said:


> took one of the lovely Maisie for you as well - if you want to see her


I'm not sure 

Oh go on then


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

tashi my hubby says will you please stop showing all the beautiful goldie pups...as im driving him nuts for another baby(puppy that is):lol::lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> ok meet BRACKEN :thumbup::thumbup:


MY BABY BOY!!!!!  HE IS :001_wub: I wan't cuddles NOW!!! 

Harvey isn't too sure why he was made to look at the screen, and looked as if I had lost the plot :lol:



tashi said:


> gonna throw in one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are :001_wub: How do you cope with so much cuteness in the house  
*Note to self, buy a handbag just for one day... (pup fits) 



rona said:


> You mean she wouldn't check as soon as she got here
> I don't think so  :lol:


 Of course she would...  Either check for pics or see if more pestering is needed :lol:



tashi said:


> Feel a little guilty, everyone had 'met' Bracken before her


 Ahh no problems, blooming work 

He does look a right little chunkster :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad you like him, did we not mention he comes complete with an evil edna in tow :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously I do hope that you like the one that we have chosen for you - he is the darkest boy and very very lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Glad you like him, did we not mention he comes complete with an evil edna in tow :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously I do hope that you like the one that we have chosen for you - he is the darkest boy and very very lovely :thumbup:


Tashi he is perfect, and I really do feel quite honored  24days till we can meet him :thumbup:

How can you call them evil, they are little beauties... hmmm can the TT be a female??? Can't have the boys out numbering the girls in the house :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Tashi he is perfect, and I really do feel quite honored  24days till we can meet him :thumbup:
> 
> How can you call them evil, they are little beauties... hmmm can the TT be a female??? Can't have the boys out numbering the girls in the house :lol:


They are little beauties just a little harder to live with than the goldens, but yes they are both little girlies I want to keep the first one, the one in the handbag but have to convince OH that she needs to stay


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> They are little beauties just a little harder to live with than the goldens, but yes they are both little girlies I want to keep the first one, the one in the handbag but have to convince OH that she needs to stay


You mean he is not resigned to the fact that at least one would be staying :lol:

I couldn't let any of them go!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> You mean he is not resigned to the fact that at least one would be staying :lol:
> 
> I couldn't let any of them go!!


yes but dont forget my mother lives with us so, she is giving one of the goldens to youngest daughter, eldest daughter is keeping one of the tibetans and now I want to keep one of the other tibetans :scared:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nearly forgot this one for Rona 










Maisie, although she was a little nearer the camera than Bracken, she decided to investigate :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> yes but dont forget my mother lives with us so, she is giving one of the goldens to youngest daughter, eldest daughter is keeping one of the tibetans and now I want to keep one of the other tibetans :scared:


Maisy is lush too. I think you should get to keep one... after all your hard work. Tell hubby you need one... or sneak him out, come home and say oh look what I found. He is used to you saying that :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Maisy is lush too. I think you should get to keep one... after all your hard work. Tell hubby you need one... or sneak him out, come home and say oh look what I found. He is used to you saying that :lol:


I just tell him that one didnt sell   she will be kept til last :thumbsup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Flippin Heck - leave this thread for a second and you miss out BIG TIME 
"Bracken" we were on "Cider":scared: He is scrummy cant believe I'm gonna get to see him - does that make me famous too:lol:

I always fall for the little girls and I think Rona and I will both be drooling over Maisie - she is just sooooo perfect. That face - oh my goodness I'm soooooooooo in love:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Colours no good in those pics 
If you have the sun that we have, I think Bracken and Maisie should go and have a look around the garden and you can get some pics of their true colour


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Flippin Heck - leave this thread for a second and you miss out BIG TIME
> "Bracken" we were on "Cider":scared: He is scrummy cant believe I'm gonna get to see him - does that make me famous too:lol:
> 
> I always fall for the little girls and I think Rona and I will both be drooling over Maisie - she is just sooooo perfect. That face - oh my goodness I'm soooooooooo in love:thumbup:


Green with envy here 
I want to meet him


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Flippin Heck - leave this thread for a second and you miss out BIG TIME
> "Bracken" we were on "Cider":scared: He is scrummy cant believe I'm gonna get to see him - does that make me famous too:lol:
> 
> I always fall for the little girls and I think Rona and I will both be drooling over Maisie - she is just sooooo perfect. That face - oh my goodness I'm soooooooooo in love:thumbup:


Bracken suited more I think. Not long now :thumbup: You remember the tread you did about dog walking... I was deadly serious by the way :thumbup: You's his famous fave doggy walker :lol:

Have you got a handbag I can borrow... need one for the TT to be smuggled out in. I don;t posses anything smaller than a back pack 



rona said:


> Colours no good in those pics
> If you have the sun that we have, I think Bracken and Maisie should go and have a look around the garden and you can get some pics of their true colour


Definitely agree any excuse for more piccy's



rona said:


> Green with envy here
> I want to meet him


Ahh you will some time. I wish the flight was a better time, could have met then  Just have to inundate you with piccy's, and videos.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Colours no good in those pics
> If you have the sun that we have, I think Bracken and Maisie should go and have a look around the garden and you can get some pics of their true colour


no sun here, only just managing not to rain


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> no sun here, only just managing not to rain


Sunny here, how about you bring them both (and a few TT's) here for piccy's


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Sunny here, how about you bring them both (and a few TT's) here for piccy's


Loving the new sig :thumbup: as for bringing them there would love to, could you imagine that glorius sun on their backs, could put them out in the day runs and they could have a good gallop around - here it is just that sort of horrible damp overcast day


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Loving the new sig :thumbup: as for bringing them there would love to, could you imagine that glorius sun on their backs, could put them out in the day runs and they could have a good gallop around - here it is just that sort of horrible damp overcast day


Hehe thanks... trying to do a counter for him too :thumbup: It's too hot to be in the garden for long at the mo. The winter is better for the woofers here. Perhaps I should do some clothes shopping for us now. This rate will be turning up in board shorts :scared:

By the time we get to yours we will look 10 times bigger due to the layers :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Hehe thanks... trying to do a counter for him too :thumbup: It's too hot to be in the garden for long at the mo. The winter is better for the woofers here. Perhaps I should do some clothes shopping for us now. This rate will be turning up in board shorts :scared:
> 
> By the time we get to yours we will look 10 times bigger due to the layers :lol:


Always 3 degrees colder where we are up here in the Valleys  so make sure you have a warm jumper at least when you come to pick him up. I am off now to do my 4 hour stint (thats if I am lucky) may get back on later on but by then you will no doubt be in work


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Always 3 degrees colder where we are up here in the Valleys  so make sure you have a warm jumper at least when you come to pick him up. I am off now to do my 4 hour stint (thats if I am lucky) may get back on later on but by then you will no doubt be in work


Even Harvey has a jumper :lol: Happy Grooming  and yes sadly will probably be at work, but will pop on after work


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

*3 weeks to go!!!*

Will be driving to pick pupster up, and meet tashi :thumbup:

Thanks to Pointermum, for the vouchers, free 3kg bag of food :thumbup:

When do your TT's go to their new homes Tashi?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow chubby fattie podgy goldens are just the bestest :001_wub:

I so want one 

When Rupert was little I always found it very hard to get his 'true' colour in photos, he always looked very pale but was actually on the darker side...

Sue where is it you will be living in the UK again?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh wow chubby fattie podgy goldens are just the bestest :001_wub:
> 
> I so want one
> 
> ...


He is a right little chunkster 

Will be living in Cornwall :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> He is a right little chunkster
> 
> Will be living in Cornwall :thumbup:


Urgh that's no good, I'm in Essex!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Urgh that's no good, I'm in Essex!!


I know  tried to sort out meeting up with Rona, but unless we walked at 6 am and left kitty in the car it just isn't going to work.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I know  tried to sort out meeting up with Rona, but unless we walked at 6 am and left kitty in the car it just isn't going to work.


We should do a southern meet some time, Zayna is in Essex and is going to have her greyhound soon, Babycham has her golden retriever in Kent, I have mine in Essex etc, we could find someway somehow one day :laugh:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> We should do a southern meet some time, Zayna is in Essex and is going to have her greyhound soon, Babycham has her golden retriever in Kent, I have mine in Essex etc, we could find someway somehow one day :laugh:


Going to look at camping next year, will drag Bearpaw, Mum2Heidi, BustersMummy, & SpringerHusky along too. Oh and Denise,Jonty&Dulice from Norfolk... need someone to keep me inline :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Going to look at camping next year, will drag Bearpaw, Mum2Heidi, BustersMummy, & SpringerHusky along too. Oh and Denise,Jonty&Dulice from Norfolk... need someone to keep me inline :lol:


What type of campsite do you like?
Ones like this with only 20 pitches and really quiet

BLACKBERRY WOOD, 
"Just off the South Downs Way, "Set in glorious woodland, each pitch has its own little clearing with logs to sit on, and a fireplace where you can make a real fire, get cosy and toast your marshmallows." The site is also 10 minutes' walk from one of the nicest gastropubs in the south of England.
The campsite is alive with the sound of birds and has decided this is enough noise and has a strict policy of no music or radios and no noise after 11pm.
There are toilets, hot showers and washing up areas, logs are for sale.

Or like this, with loads of facilities and masses of pitches
Priory Hill - Home


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> What type of campsite do you like?
> Ones like this with only 20 pitches and really quiet
> 
> BLACKBERRY WOOD,
> ...


The quiet one sounds really nice :thumbup: Don't think we will brave it until summer though  Got to get used to the climate with the aid of central heating first :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

With only 20 pitches we could do a PF takeover for a week


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> With only 20 pitches we could do a PF takeover for a week


:thumbup: Liking the Plan. Can you imagine  Alfie, Alfie, Oscar, Jonty, Dulcie, Maya, Rusty, Heidi, Isla, Monty, Buster, Rupert, Harvey, Bracken...... *Breaths* calls the rest ......DINNER :lol: (Sorry If I have forgotten anyone )


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Sue, as you are here tonight, why oh why aren't we employing pester power for another picture or 10?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Sue, as you are here tonight, why oh why aren't we employing pester power for another picture or 10?


I was just thinking time for an update.... Tashi.... oh Tashi ......  Pwease can we have a few pics... I can see him first this time :thumbup: and more of the TT's :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> I was just thinking time for an update.... Tashi.... oh Tashi ......  Pwease can we have a few pics... I can see him first this time :thumbup: and more of the TT's :yesnod:


You can do better than that. bombard her with pms


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> You can do better than that. bombard her with pms


PM Title... Tashi, Rona said..... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> PM Title... Tashi, Rona said..... :lol:


Go on then, I can take it


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Pestering started... I'm sure she is going to employ the ignore function soon :scared:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oooooooh I'll help... More piccies pleeeeeeeease...!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> Oooooooh I'll help... More piccies pleeeeeeeease...!


:thumbup: he will be a Cornish lad after all


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> Oooooooh I'll help... More piccies pleeeeeeeease...!


The more the merrier :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK just come back on line, did take some of them today but sadly not of Bracken, we are going to do that in the morning hoping for some sun,  we were having to sort out which one we were keeping today so have been standing them on the table, now we have chosen Bracken we didnt have him out as he is 'promised' :thumbup:

Did take some of the TT's as the breeder of their mum is coming up on Thurs and taking her two


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> OK just come back on line, did take some of them today but sadly not of Bracken, we are going to do that in the morning hoping for some sun,  we were having to sort out which one we were keeping today so have been standing them on the table, now we have chosen Bracken we didnt have him out as he is 'promised' :thumbup:
> 
> Did take some of the TT's as the breeder of their mum is coming up on Thurs and taking her two


Oh the excuses  
Where's the rest then?
Any pictures are ok but Bracken pictures must be on fairly early tomorrow so Sue can see them before work


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> OK just come back on line, did take some of them today but sadly not of Bracken, we are going to do that in the morning hoping for some sun,  we were having to sort out which one we were keeping today so have been standing them on the table, now we have chosen Bracken we didnt have him out as he is 'promised' :thumbup:
> 
> Did take some of the TT's as the breeder of their mum is coming up on Thurs and taking her two


He is mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine ALL MINE 

The TT's colouring is really coming through, little patches on their legs, is really cute.

2 Weeks and 6 days to go... then you can breath a sigh of relief that i'm off your hands :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> He is mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine ALL MINE
> 
> The TT's colouring is really coming through, little patches on their legs, is really cute.
> 
> 2 Weeks and 6 days to go... then you can breath a sigh of relief that i'm off your hands :lol:SIZE]




Dont think so somehow - I will then be pestering you pmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

No pics of Maisie either


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> :thumbup: he will be a Cornish lad after all


:thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> No pics of Maisie either


Will take some of her and Berrie in the morning  anything to keep you happy :thumbsup:

ok here we go photo overload














































Dont you dare ask me which one is Junior cos I dont flaming know lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> Will take some of her and Berrie in the morning  anything to keep you happy :thumbsup:
> 
> ok here we go photo overload
> 
> ...


The last one has very odd colouring, I've never seen one with such pale body hair and such dark ears


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok now some of the black and tans


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

They are all adorable but love picc 1....chunky pup:thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

SOO CUTE

The first one looks a little tubs, or is it just because it's more zoomed in :lol: Sue your so lucky to be having one


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> Will take some of her and Berrie in the morning  anything to keep you happy :thumbsup:
> 
> ok here we go photo overload
> 
> ...


This looks like Junior to me


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

They are all so beautiful :001_wub:

Pup 1 does look like he had a very good brekky :thumbup:

No such thing as photo over load.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww they are just adorable!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> The last one has very odd colouring, I've never seen one with such pale body hair and such dark ears


do you know hadnt even hit me lol, he is going to be a fairly dark boy then :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Pointermum said:


> SOO CUTE
> 
> The first one looks a little tubs, or is it just because it's more zoomed in :lol: Sue your so lucky to be having one


They didnt want to play standing lol, they are all little tubs they eat so well :thumbsup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> They didnt want to play standing lol, they are all little tubs they eat so well :thumbsup:


They wanted to play :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> They wanted to play :thumbup:


Yeh, we need some action shots 
Or better still another video


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

rona said:


> Yeh, we need some action shots
> Or better still another video


Of pups flying off the table, that wouldn't be a good look :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Yeh, we need some action shots
> Or better still another video


OMG you are just SOOOO demanding - be easier if you came up here and saw them in the fluff :lol: room for you in the caravan


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> OMG you are just SOOOO demanding - be easier if you came up here and saw them in the fluff :lol: room for you in the caravan


Got birds to look after 
Maybe the next litter, or when we go to Pembrokeshire next 
No doubt you will be at a show though 

Pester power :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

i love the last Goldie, such a pretty pup  they are all gorgeous though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Got birds to look after
> Maybe the next litter, or when we go to Pembrokeshire next
> No doubt you will be at a show though
> 
> Pester power :lol: :lol:


Will stay home just for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> Will stay home just for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeh right 
I'll come Crufts weekend then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Yeh, we need some action shots
> Or better still another video


:thumbup: Liking the pester power


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Yeh right
> I'll come Crufts weekend then :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmm cant promise to be here then, that helps feed the 5000 :scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> :thumbup: Liking the pester power


Well someone has too, you've been a bit lax :lol: :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok found some that were taken of Junior after the standing


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Well someone has too, you've been a bit lax :lol: :lol:


:yikes: I have been typing all night, Need a bigger inbox :lol:

Awww soo pretty. Lots and Lots of puppy pics :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really confused now 
You said you hadn't picked junior, so which one is that from the table shots?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> :yikes: I have been typing all night, Need a bigger inbox :lol:


Who you been talking to then?  :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Who you been talking to then?  :lol:


2 lovely peps :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I'm really confused now
> You said you hadn't picked junior, so which one is that from the table shots?


no we had picked him, but couldnt remember which one was him on the table  I normally put coloured ribbons on them but they were in the car which was with the OH


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> 2 lovely peps :thumbup:


You'll have to make shorter replies


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> You'll have to make shorter replies


I only get one night off a week to annoy you all, you can listen to me go on and on :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> ok found some that were taken of Junior after the standing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> tashi said:
> 
> 
> > ok found some that were taken of Junior after the standing
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok folks now off to start the next round of feeding and poop scooping, cuddling and just general puppy things  they produce more washing than human babies :scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

tashi said:


> cuddling and just general puppy things :scared:


Now your just trying to make us jealous 
I shall ignore the rest of the jobs 
Night Night


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> ok folks now off to start the next round of feeding and poop scooping, cuddling and just general puppy things  they produce more washing than human babies :scared:


Huge hugs to them all from us, looking forward to more piccys  
Night 


rona said:


> Now your just trying to make us jealous
> I shall ignore the rest of the jobs
> Night Night


:lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awwww new pics are soo cute!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Now your just trying to make us jealous
> I shall ignore the rest of the jobs
> Night Night


LOL at Rona, first lot of papers picked up, now got to go back in half hour and put clean down ready for the night. Will get those photos in the morning and maybe a video of both litters so you can see the difference between the way they play etc

So Rona you will have a job in the morning sorting the videos out


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

tashi said:


> LOL at Rona, first lot of papers picked up, now got to go back in half hour and put clean down ready for the night. Will get those photos in the morning and maybe a video of both litters so you can see the difference between the way they play etc
> 
> So Rona you will have a job in the morning sorting the videos out


Nooooo I'm out


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Off up to the airport this morning to sort all the paperwork out. Looking forward to piccy's later :thumbup: Love to see a video of them both


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm here now to sort out vids

*TASHI!!!!! YOOHOO*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> I'm here now to sort out vids
> 
> *TASHI!!!!! YOOHOO*


And i'm back from the airport :thumbup: We is ready and waiting  You have a very captive audience Tashi :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Is she not here yet? 
Do you think I've gone over the top and she's digging her heels in? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Seriously, I hope she's ok


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Is she not here yet?
> Do you think I've gone over the top and she's digging her heels in? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Seriously, I hope she's ok


No not here yet and got to go in 10 mins. Will pop on after work though :thumbup: His collar arrived today, and his tag too :thumbup:

Harvey keeps looking at the computer and cocking his head at the pics of the pups... It's really sweet.

You think she has finally put us on ignore :scared:

Hope she is too, know her ear been playing up


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Off to work now. Have a good evening, see you all about 11 ish and there may be puppy pics awaiting


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What you have been waiting for


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Shy retiring type isn't he :lol: :lol:

Poor Harvey


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Shy retiring type isn't he :lol: :lol:
> 
> Poor Harvey


that was his first foray into the big garden lol, and the first time he had met Great Grandad 

This is one of my jobs today


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww cute puppy photos! He is so beautiful!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> What you have been waiting for





tashi said:


>


They are fab :thumbup: He is sooo lovely :001_wub: Love the one of GG? playing follow the pup  He looks like he had a right good nosey there :001_tt1:


rona said:


> Shy retiring type isn't he :lol: :lol:
> 
> Poor Harvey


He will love him, Harvey is still such a puppy, and given the chance would play for hours... Now kitty on the other hand may not be so impressed! Think we will be giving lots of treats to her, to make up for the rise in being chased.

We even got a big AAhhhhh for Hills :thumbup:

Looks like you been a busy bunny today... Thanks for the pics


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pics :thumbup:
He's a real bundle of fun  So gorgeous


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Fab pics :thumbup:
> He's a real bundle of fun  So gorgeous


Thanks I can't wait... gonna be great fun for them with all the boxes and newspaper to play with, when I unpack. Note to self, unpack hoover first :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Shhhh.
Tashi hasn't said on open forum, but she may get video today


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Shhhh.
> Tashi hasn't said on open forum, but she may get video today


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

2 WEEKS AND 4 DAYS :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

oh for gawds sake lmao, will try and do it this avo, this morning I have bathed Marley, Kaya, Diesel, Edward, Jedward, Squibb, Keisha, Mouse, Yoda, Tipster and Nosy and dried them all bar Marley who will take 3 days to dry to the full extent have now bathed myself - give me an hour and then I will go do them 

lmao - :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> oh for gawds sake lmao, will try and do it this avo, this morning I have bathed Marley, Kaya, Diesel, Edward, Jedward, Squibb, Keisha, Mouse, Yoda, Tipster and Nosy and dried them all bar Marley who will take 3 days to dry to the full extent have now bathed myself - give me an hour and then I will go do them
> 
> lmao - :lol::lol:


Yay Diesel always get excited at Diesel's name lol. Ok I can wait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> oh for gawds sake lmao, will try and do it this avo, this morning I have bathed Marley, Kaya, Diesel, Edward, Jedward, Squibb, Keisha, Mouse, Yoda, Tipster and Nosy and dried them all bar Marley who will take 3 days to dry to the full extent have now bathed myself - give me an hour and then I will go do them
> 
> lmao - :lol::lol:


Just think, there's nothing else to pester you for after this until Sue is almost on that plane  :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tashi said:


> oh for gawds sake lmao, will try and do it this avo, this morning I have bathed Marley, Kaya, Diesel, Edward, Jedward, Squibb, Keisha, Mouse, Yoda, Tipster and Nosy and dried them all bar Marley who will take 3 days to dry to the full extent have now bathed myself - give me an hour and then I will go do them
> 
> lmao - :lol::lol:


I thought i had done well today bathing Shelby and Enzo


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Pointermum said:


> I thought i had done well today bathing Shelby and Enzo


8 of those are the TT babies though  they is all fluffy and cute now - not that they werent before :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> 8 of those are the TT babies though  they is all fluffy and cute now - not that they werent before :lol:


Hope Diesel didn't soak you again lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> Hope Diesel didn't soak you again lol.


He did hun, looked like Mrs Wet Sweatshirt !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> He did hun, looked like Mrs Wet Sweatshirt !!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh don't!!!!
Bordie might see this :scared: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Just think, there's nothing else to pester you for after this until Sue is almost on that plane  :lol:


Ill be pestering when waiting at the airport, then on the way to my folks. Tables will turn soon :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Oh don't!!!!
> Bordie might see this :scared: :lol:


Dont really BARE thinking about does it :lol: :lol: not a pretty sight


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Ill be pestering when waiting at the airport, then on the way to my folks. Tables will turn soon :lol:


Yeh, Tashi and myself will be pestering you for update :devil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

tashi said:


> He did hun, looked like Mrs Wet Sweatshirt !!!!!!!!!!!!


Now Diesel your the one that is meant to get a bath not hte other way around.:lol: Ahhhhh Diesel love him lol.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Yeh, Tashi and myself will be pestering you for update :devil:


Tashi doesn't pester.... does she :scared:

Will be giving him lots of cuddles by then, and you will all be sick of Bracken this and Bracken that.

OH is wondering if there a PF widdow section on here :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Tashi doesn't pester.... does she :scared:
> 
> Will be giving him lots of cuddles by then, and you will all be sick of Bracken this and Bracken that.
> 
> OH is wondering if there a PF widdow section on here :lol:


You'll be in this country before we get this blimmin video


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> You'll be in this country before we get this blimmin video


:lol: Only got week and 4 days :scared: 2 weeks and 1 day before meet Tashi, & pupster :thumbup:

Poor Tashi will be locking this thread soon,


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

2 Weeks to go :thumbup: Should be just getting there hopefully


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> 2 Weeks to go :thumbup: Should be just getting there hopefully


Not long now then.:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Not long now then.:thumbup:


Nope :thumbup: Harvey and Kitty embark on their journey in 1 week 3 days :scared: I'll be on the rescue remedy soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Nope :thumbup: Harvey and Kitty embark on their journey in 1 week 3 days :scared: I'll be on the rescue remedy soon


Don't forget the piccies lol.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wahoo! The next thing you count down to is when you can walk them! 4 weeks is dragging!!!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

WestYorkshireGuy said:


> Wahoo! The next thing you count down to is when you can walk them! 4 weeks is dragging!!!!


Thankfully Tashi is getting the first done, so should be a bit less than that :thumbup: (and I have Harvey to keep my feet moving )


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

*1 WEEK TO GO!!!!*

















Tashi I know you have been very busy, and hope you had a good day yesterday, but can we pleeeeeeaaaase have piccys


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> *1 WEEK TO GO!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

awwww. They are such adorable pups. Cute pictures. :001_wub:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> awwww. They are such adorable pups. Cute pictures. :001_wub:


But we need more cute piccys, don't we :yesnod:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww can't believe how fast time goes.. You coming home in 1 week then? I bet you can't wait!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Awww can't believe how fast time goes.. You coming home in 1 week then? I bet you can't wait!


Less than that :scared: We fly 0050 Thursday morning 

Just a little excited :lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww I hope everything goes well


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Tashi, could we have a little update please? I know you have been really busy, but just a quick one, with a piccy or 10, and just a little video mabey 
5 days to go :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Tashi, could we have a little update please? I know you have been really busy, but just a quick one, with a piccy or 10, and just a little video mabey
> 5 days to go :thumbup:


ok just got home after another day of running the roads, will try and take some for you first thing tomorrow, video as well, might have to include some of the Tibetans as well though


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> ok just got home after another day of running the roads, will try and take some for you first thing tomorrow, video as well, might have to include some of the Tibetans as well though


Thank you  TT's always welcome to put their paw in too :yesnod:

Just think this time next week you can turn the tables  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I love them all but especially the little one 2nd from the left with the little grin :thumbup:

I bet someones plane is being asked to go faster


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwwwww so cute, good luck flying tomorrow I bet you can just about contain yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I love them all but especially the little one 2nd from the left with the little grin :thumbup:
> 
> I bet someones plane is being asked to go faster


That is little Yoda :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


>


Awwww our baby boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: He is gorgeous 

Haven't the TT's grown  They are beautiful..... all of them 

Thanks Tashi, made our day :yesnod:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> That is little Yoda :thumbup:


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: can I trade a spot


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Awwww our baby boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: He is gorgeous
> 
> Haven't the TT's grown  They are beautiful..... all of them
> 
> Thanks Tashi, made our day :yesnod:


I love the fact you are having a boy, all the golden puppies people get seem to be girlies and boys are the bestest :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Caught this one specially for her, she may not want to pick him up after this


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

:lol: What a talented little boy, singing at such a young age :lol:

OH said is that him at the back, looked a little alarmed when I showed which one he is :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

omg they`re all just too cute!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol: What a talented little boy, singing at such a young age :lol:
> 
> OH said is that him at the back, looked a little alarmed when I showed which one he is :lol:


no think one at the back was Junior


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

just throw one of Marley with his dreads lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow, I love the one sat looking out through the bars and the one on the left in the final pic :001_wub:

I love noisy puppies. We were at the vets on Saturday and someone had a cocker puppy, he was trying to growl and bark so much but it was jut an epic fail :laugh:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Awwww our baby boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: He is gorgeous
> 
> Haven't the TT's grown  They are beautiful..... all of them
> 
> Thanks Tashi, made our day :yesnod:


they are all of Bracken sat in the bed :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> they are all of Bracken sat in the bed :thumbup:


Hehe my baby boyz  Did they go for their jabs yesterday? 
Ohhh all so exciting


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Hehe my baby boyz  Did they go for their jabs yesterday?
> Ohhh all so exciting


 No Sue didnt get round to it, they are going on Friday now, I couldnt get the car until then to take them  Mother has had to run off to Birmingham to accompany her gentleman friend to hospital, so am left here with all the pups and no vehicle


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> No Sue didnt get round to it, they are going on Friday now, I couldnt get the car until then to take them  Mother has had to run off to Birmingham to accompany her gentleman friend to hospital, so am left here with all the pups and no vehicle


No probs... I know how busy you are. And you have been fab. Hope your mums friend is ok. With all those pups who needs to go out... much more fun at home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> No probs... I know how busy you are. And you have been fab. Hope your mums friend is ok. With all those pups who needs to go out... much more fun at home


dont joke, will be putting one in your backpack to take extra with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm here for an hour or so to deal with a video Tashi


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha a singing puppy, I say let's gather Maya and Bracken up and w can start a doggy quire or something :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sue your so lucky is so cute


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I'm here for an hour or so to deal with a video Tashi


omg ok will try to get them out in the garden in a bit, once it has dried up a tad


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> omg ok will try to get them out in the garden in a bit, once it has dried up a tad


YEY Puppy Cam :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Rona you are very thoughtful  Hanging around just to help with a video 

SpringerHusky Harvey does a good Beagle howl too. 

Going to smuggle one out anyway Tashi :lol: His name would have to be backpack though :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Rona you are very thoughtful  Hanging around just to help with a video
> 
> SpringerHusky Harvey does a good Beagle howl too.
> 
> Going to smuggle one out anyway Tashi :lol: His name would have to be backpack though :lol:


have been out taking the videos but now no Rona lol, could do with someone who can put them altogether if that is poss, trying to catch pups on video in our garden is almost impossible :scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

My god they enjoyed being out. Will transfer to my account later and put them on in the morning, they'll be waiting for Sue then, when she gets to her parents.
Also give you time to get one of just Bracken  
How on earth did you get them all back inside?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> My god they enjoyed being out. Will transfer to my account later and put them on in the morning, they'll be waiting for Sue then, when she gets to her parents.
> Also give you time to get one of just Bracken
> How on earth did you get them all back inside?


Thanks for getting the Video Tashi, and thanks for putting it on tomorrow Rona  We will have a family gathering around the laptop, 5 peps, 3 dogs and a very peed off Kitty :lol:

Cant wait to see how chaotic it was :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> My god they enjoyed being out. Will transfer to my account later and put them on in the morning, they'll be waiting for Sue then, when she gets to her parents.
> Also give you time to get one of just Bracken
> How on earth did you get them all back inside?


wasnt easy, 3 to go in one bed and 6 back in the house with 3 steps to negotiate on the way lol, although they have been out and about before, they were absolutely shattered after it :thumbup:

now gone too cold to let them out again unfortunately.

Safe journey girls and furkids


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> wasnt easy, 3 to go in one bed and 6 back in the house with 3 steps to negotiate on the way lol, although they have been out and about before, they were absolutely shattered after it :thumbup:
> 
> now gone too cold to let them out again unfortunately.
> 
> Safe journey girls and furkids


Bet they loved it 

Thanks, we are all packed, cleaned, crates ready. just Harvey to walk (again) and us to have our last swim, then shower. Going to be a loonnnggg night. Hopefully will get online at the airport. If not speak when we get home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Bet they loved it
> 
> Thanks, we are all packed, cleaned, crates ready. just Harvey to walk (again) and us to have our last swim, then shower. Going to be a loonnnggg night. Hopefully will get online at the airport. If not speak when we get home


sure will, see you really soon x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome home Sue and family 
Click to play




Thanks Tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Welcome home Sue and family
> 
> Thanks Tashi


No, Thanks Rona for sorting them, hard to video them all when they were running wild :lol: kept losing one of them so had to stop to go find, could do with a smaller garden when you got pups running loose, 3 goldens wasnt bad but when I put the tibetan terrors in the mix well


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

tashi said:


> No, Thanks Rona for sorting them, hard to video them all when they were running wild :lol: kept losing one of them so had to stop to go find, could do with a smaller garden when you got pups running loose, 3 goldens wasnt bad but when I put the tibetan terrors in the mix well


Oh god, the one you kept losing wasn't Bracken was it?  :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwww beautiful pupsters! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Oh god, the one you kept losing wasn't Bracken was it?  :lol:


No it was Junior :lol:, then one of the Tibetan pups had found his way up the steps and into the house was giving his mum what for lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> Awwwwwwww beautiful pupsters! :001_wub::001_wub:


thanks Noush xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome Home Sue and all your gang :thumbup:

Videos are great - the pups look amazing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: thanks for the puppy fix :thumbup:

Welcome home Sue & Co hope you had a good journey


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been following this thread from the begining but havent really posted. So welcome home Sue and gang hope you had a good journey.

Tashi all of those pups are just :001_wub::001_wub:
But if you could post me the mummy golden would be much appreciated :lol::lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hehe they look like a bundle of fun.  Sorry haven't been on yet today, been really busy and am absoloutly shattered. All ok with the flight, really proud of Kitty and Harvey. 

Thanks all for the well wishes 

They are fab videos


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad everything went well with the flights etc, bet they were both glad to see you :thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness what absolutely adorable puppies!
And welcome back Sue...glad everything went smoothly with the flight. Bet you are so relieved it is all over. Amazing how adaptable they are. I only went from Cyprus to Greece with Bella, but she adapted instantly!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are just gorgeous. Only problem is that the videos are making me impatient. I want my Goldie. 

Tashi your pups are just adorable!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll Have him tomorrow  Borrowing mums computer  I get him tomorrow :thumbup:

Here bracky brack Bracken :lol:


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Awww lovely pups!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!! im so blond,iv only just realised you are using your moms pc and a different name,lol!!
How did Harvey get on with bracken? Whats it like being home,happy? xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Denise said:


> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll Have him tomorrow  Borrowing mums computer  I get him tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Here bracky brack Bracken :lol:


You just make sure you have the ability to at least take pictures if not videos :hand:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful pups Tashi, sounds like this little pups landed right on his feet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG!!! all such beautifull puppies :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*Welcome back, *sue and family - 
glad y'all landed safe and sound! 
rest and get settled... then tell us all about it :lol: 
in a new thread *


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all, just about to set off :thumbup: going to take about 7 hours to get there :scared: Will try and get online, hoping my Spanish Dongle will still work. Thanks L4L Will hopefully have time to give an update tomorrow. Been really hectic. 

See you soon Bracken


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Hi all, just about to set off :thumbup: going to take about 7 hours to get there :scared: Will try and get online, hoping my Spanish Dongle will still work. Thanks L4L Will hopefully have time to give an update tomorrow. Been really hectic.
> 
> See you soon Bracken


Where you coming from  dont take me that long from Scotland :lol: give us a bell when you are about 2 hours away so that I can be sorted pleeeeeeease


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Where you coming from  dont take me that long from Scotland :lol: give us a bell when you are about 2 hours away so that I can be sorted pleeeeeeease


Ok no probs. Hoping not that long but the good old M25 may have something else to say about it


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

:yikes:

Not the time to be traveling around the M25, I think I would have left it until after 9.30. We could get to Tashi in about 3.5 hours so it shouldn't take much longer than that, if it wasn't the rush hour. To get back to Cornwall will take a bit longer of course


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope you have a good journey :thumbup: & hope its not chucking it down like it is here


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh!! Hope you have a good journey  Have fun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Hope you have a good journey :thumbup: & hope its not chucking it down like it is here


It is throwing it down here :lol: such wonderful weather


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What an exciting day for you, hope journey goes smoothly and you'll soon be enjoying your new addition xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Well we have just found the road works at on the M25  Not making bad time up till now. Feels a bit weird being on laptop on the Motorway  

Hopefully won't be that long. (I tend to allow plenty of time, Hate being late ) Rain not too bad so far


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi ya,
Just been catching up. 
Good to hear you got back safe and sound and Harvey and Kitty did so well. Bet you cant wait to see Bracken
As already mentioned it's raining stair rods here.
Hopefully we will get some decent weather when we get together


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I bet this is like the worst car journey ever, and the one back will be the best :thumbup:

Remember when I got Rupert it took forever to get to the breeder's house and she was only about 2 hours away


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bracken is safely in the arms of Sue and Hilary, they have just set off on their final leg of their long journey to their own home, Harvey is lovely sweetie boy, didnt meet Kitty for obvious reasons lol, but Bracken is going to have a wonderful home with them all :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wont be surprised if we don't hear a peep out of Sue for a while then now :lol:

Such a cute puppy, but then boy golden retrievers are the best :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

GoldenShadow said:


> Wont be surprised if we don't hear a peep out of Sue for a while then now :lol:
> 
> Such a cute puppy, but then boy golden retrievers are the best :thumbup:


She did say if they got home early enough and had all the animals settled she would try and look in this evening, but they dont have a very nice day to finish off the long leg of a very wet and misty journey, dont envy them at all


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What a lovely picture of them, you can even feel the emotion. After such a long journey for them it was so worth it.

I hope they will all be really happy & congratulations Tashi Bracken is a little beauty :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

BeagleOesx said:


> What a lovely picture of them, you can even feel the emotion. After such a long journey for them it was so worth it.
> 
> I hope they will all be really happy & congratulations Tashi Bracken is a little beauty :thumbup:


Thankyou, Sue tried to take one of the tibetans as well but there wasnt room in the tardis oops meant the car :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

tashi said:


> Thankyou, Sue tried to take one of the tibetans as well but there wasnt room in the tardis oops meant the car :lol:


Yep, I must admit I would have def been trying to dognap a TT, I think they are lovely.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

YAY... Happy Bracken Day..!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WooHooo soo exciting:thumbup:
Hope the journey back isnt too bad - weather seems to be easing here at last


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Mum2Heidi said:


> WooHooo soo exciting:thumbup:
> Hope the journey back isnt too bad - weather seems to be easing here at last


really closing in and not pleasant up here now in the valley, the mist has really come down one of those nights when you just cwtch up in front of the fire


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

tashi said:


> really closing in and not pleasant up here now in the valley, the mist has really come down one of those nights when you just cwtch up in front of the fire


The weather is awful here too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so happy for you all, and feeling just a little chuffed  
Can't wait for all the pictures and updates :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

rona said:


> I'm so happy for you all, and feeling just a little chuffed
> Can't wait for all the pictures and updates :thumbup:


Same here looking forward to pics of Bracken errr hope I spelt his name right lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: glad they got there safely hope they get home quickly & look forward to the life & times of Braken


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww im glad the day went to plan.Lovely pic of a happy puppy and happy new owners.Safe journey home Sue and family xxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm late to the party, but *Happy Bracken-day! * :thumbup: 
safe journey is i hope, all done, and everyone is recovering and settling in. 
a lovely picture, and i hope Kitty is on her best behavior + Harve is playing "uncle" and showing 
the new-boy around - he needs to learn an awful lot to be as good as Harvey. 

blessings and congratulations, 
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

just looked at the *estimated 7-hour trip - :eek6: * so they are NOT home yet, 
awww, and they will have to stop at least 2x for pee-breaks for the baby - so that's about 8-hours!

i spoke too soon - they won't get home till - ? 6-pm UK-time? - i think, 
which would be about 10-pm here. 
hope the weather is not too dreadful, and wishing U a safe journey, 
- t


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is one very cute and fluffy puppy  Best of luck to all.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the picture!!! Bracken is gorgeous!!!

Hope you are having a good journey


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww what a lovely pic! Hope your journey back is a safe one!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> I'm so happy for you all, and feeling just a little chuffed
> Can't wait for all the pictures and updates :thumbup:


A Big thank you Rona, we wouldn't have him, if it wasn't for you :thumbup:



leashedForLife said:


> just looked at the *estimated 7-hour trip - :eek6: * so they are NOT home yet,
> awww, and they will have to stop at least 2x for pee-breaks for the baby - so that's about 8-hours!
> i spoke too soon - they won't get home till - ? 6-pm UK-time? - i think,
> which would be about 10-pm here.
> ...


In the end it all took 9 1/2 hours  Poor Hills was shattered, and wanted me to drive so she could have puppy cuddles :lol:

Bracken is lovely and such a good boy. We got back and begun socialisation straight away, after a wee in the garden. We carried Bracken, and walked Harvey to the pub, where they met for the first time. Harvey really wasn't sure what this bundle of fluff was. They both had a kip, then home for tea. And doesn't he eat  Inhales more like then has a chomp on Harvey's 

He settled in his crate at about midnight, and woke me at 7.50 :thumbup:

He is bold, and very inquisitive  Quite like the look of the wires which is something Harvey never did. We will be learning leave it very quickly.

He has had a few accidents, but not many. Dry over night, and wees and poo's in the garden in the morning :thumbup:

Off to get a collar today as the Red Dingo is too big  and a few more toys. 

Will get some more piccy's when I have located the camera and wires, but did get a few in the car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> A Big thank you Rona, we wouldn't have him, if it wasn't for you :thumbup:
> 
> In the end it all took 9 1/2 hours  Poor Hills was shattered, and wanted me to drive so she could have puppy cuddles :lol:
> 
> ...


He is a gorgeous boy. Bet he is a playful boy isn't he.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Glad you all got home safely & happy shoping


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome home Sue and Hills and the clan. Glad the journey went ok - my that was a long time, you must all be exhausted 

Bracken sounds amazing What a good lad already (apart from the wires:lol 

Are you planning a round Pet Shop trip - Jollyes, Big H and [email protected] or are you going to keep it local
I can see I will need to get Heidi kitted out again just to keep up :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

glad everything went well and you all had a safe trip. Cant wait for the piccies now 

How lovely for Tashi that she can see updates on him all the time :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Just beaming here   
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Just beaming here
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Beaming here too, one puppy with a fab home :thumbup: all the golden puppies have now gone apart from Junior who is now going to be living with the tibetans


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

tashi said:


> Beaming here too, one puppy with a fab home :thumbup: all the golden puppies have now gone apart from Junior who is now going to be living with the tibetans


Wait for the pictures :scared:
There's probably junk and dirt all over the place :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking Sue


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Bracken is lovely and such a good boy. We got back and begun socialisation straight away, after a wee in the garden. We carried Bracken, and walked Harvey to the pub, where they met for the first time. Harvey really wasn't sure what this bundle of fluff was. They both had a kip, then home for tea. *And doesn't he eat*  Inhales more like then has a chomp on Harvey's
> 
> He is bold, and very inquisitive  *Quite like the look of the wires which is something Harvey never did.* We will be learning leave it very quickly.


Oh I remember these things so well  Rupert ate through our Sky Box Office cables and at 10 weeks old tried to eat through the gas pipe 

Boy goldens rock :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Come on
*Come on *
You must have had time to take some pictures by now!!!!!!  :devil:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I am trying to build some furniture but peices keep running off  I have a new phone so will sort it once the furniture is built. Can't find the old charger at the moment. 

M2H, went to the shop near toysRus, and got some bits. Will be local soon, need to have a mooch :thumbup:

I am normally very house proud, but the place is an utter tip, and yep thee is junk everywhere Rona.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> I am trying to build some furniture but peices keep running off  I have a new phone so will sort it once the furniture is built. Can't find the old charger at the moment.
> 
> M2H, went to the shop near toysRus, and got some bits. Will be local soon, need to have a mooch :thumbup:
> 
> I am normally very house proud, but the place is an utter tip, and yep thee is junk everywhere Rona.


ooooer do the pieces have legs then - take it they are little fluffy golden ones 

House proud - omg and I let you in the door - you must of been horrified


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking forward to pics, hope your all setteling back in to good old rainy England


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear things are going to plan - well give or take the odd bit of flat pack :lol:

Gutted!! Trust you to choose the one store I dont go to From what I remember it's quite big - have I missed much or is it another branch of "Big H"


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Glad to hear things are going to plan - well give or take the odd bit of flat pack :lol:
> 
> Gutted!! Trust you to choose the one store I dont go to From what I remember it's quite big - have I missed much or is it another branch of "Big H"


The flat packs were very interesting to make without instructions :lol: Warning don't put your coffee on the tables 



tashi said:


> ooooer do the pieces have legs then - take it they are little fluffy golden ones
> 
> House proud - omg and I let you in the door - you must of been horrified


Very fluffy pieces :lol: I was impressed, with all those dogs I thought yours was good. Ours is still a tip, was going to start painting but thought I may have a protest on my hands if I didn't get these on 














































Me and my brother


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> The flat packs were very interesting to make without instructions :lol: Warning don't put your coffee on the tables
> 
> Very fluffy pieces :lol: I was impressed, with all those dogs I thought yours was good. Ours is still a tip, was going to start painting but thought I may have a protest on my hands if I didn't get these on
> 
> ...


That last photo is just too cute for words. harvey seems like such a kind sweet boy, accepting Bracken so easily And Bracken is of course an absolute cutie!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Glad to hear things are going to plan - well give or take the odd bit of flat pack :lol:
> 
> Gutted!! Trust you to choose the one store I dont go to From what I remember it's quite big - have I missed much or is it another branch of "Big H"


There's The Ark, they've been there for at least 2 years now :lol:

Such a shame Big H closed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> The flat packs were very interesting to make without instructions :lol: Warning don't put your coffee on the tables
> 
> Very fluffy pieces :lol: I was impressed, with all those dogs I thought yours was good. Ours is still a tip, was going to start painting but thought I may have a protest on my hands if I didn't get these on
> 
> ...


Awwww he's so cute, I can't wait to meet both boys :thumbup:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Awwwww, that last picture is just adorable!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Arh Sue there both so lovely, Bracken looks the same size as Harvey already :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

kayz said:


> Awwwww, that last picture is just adorable!!!!


Beat me to it :lol: great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous pics. I love the last one too:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Awwww cutie.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Great piccs,congratulations on new pup.
Lovely to see them getting on well:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Bracken looks a picture of contentment already, Harvey looks like he loves the new addition :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I really need to stop watching this thread I could really go and get another golden puppy now 

That last photo is just the best :001_wub:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww I really couldn't say how proud of Harvey I am. He has been so good, It really shows how loving he is. We did have little growlies over the Pigs ears, but considering what he has been through, he really has excelled himself. 

Bracken is a bundle of fun and fluff. He has also done really well. We had to go out today, and leave them alone. Both were crated, he cried for 10 mins, then settled down.

I am a very proud furmummy to 3 very special pets. Bracken has brought out the best in us all. Kitty has been left alone, to get used to things, but will be out and about tomorrow. Harvey... well what can I say... He has been fantastic, he has put up with so much change, misses his Dulcie & Jonty, and accepts Bracken so easily. Hills has seen the best in Harvey, and loves Bracken to bits. ( and misses Jonty, & Dulcie) Me well everything has been so rewarding. I really enjoyed staying at my folks, seeing Harvey with mums two, spending quality time with mum, and pops, and I relly cannot express how much I love my little family. Puddles, tears, stress, and traveling have all been well worth it. 

Ok I got sentimental 

Bracken doesn't just eat though, he inhales his food  

We did go to the Ark today, and redeemed our voucher for the free bag off food :thumbup: and got a few bits. No Idea where the Big H is/was  M2H & SH will sort out a meet soon :thumbup:

It's been a really special, and scary experience but I wouldn't change a thing 


A very happy Furmum :001_wub:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> Aww I really couldn't say how proud of Harvey I am. He has been so good, It really shows how loving he is. We did have little growlies over the Pigs ears, but considering what he has been through, he really has excelled himself.
> 
> Bracken is a bundle of fun and fluff. He has also done really well. We had to go out today, and leave them alone. Both were crated, he cried for 10 mins, then settled down.
> 
> ...


Big H closed down a few months back, where The ark is it's at the end on the right side. Such a shame really


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad that you seem so happy to be home. :thumbup:
Don't you go spoiling that puppy too much :hand:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, the last pic is awesome  How sweet


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

very sweet pup  I hope you have many happy years together


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> Glad that you seem so happy to be home. :thumbup:
> Don't you go spoiling that puppy too much :hand:


Me spoil  Mabey just a little 



kaisa624 said:


> Aww, the last pic is awesome  How sweet






Devil-Dogz said:


> very sweet pup  I hope you have many happy years together


Thank you  He is following Harvey everywhere this morning, and doing little woofs


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

What does Harvey think of that?
Is Bracken going to get him to play?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> What does Harvey think of that?
> Is Bracken going to get him to play?


Harvey will play, and loves to play. But he can be a bit boistros (sp) so we do have to watch closely. Harvey is just doing as he wants then playing when he fancies. 
Bracken and these wires though. He is a nightmare :scared: There are tons of toys around too


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

They are snakes :scared: he's got to kill them :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> They are snakes :scared: he's got to kill them :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: I think he needs to learn thses snakes are harmless :lol:

Round 2 of being left this morning, we have to go food shopping, and get some clothes for us  Dogs are all sorted, but we don't even have sock


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope the clothes/food expedition goes well. 

Bet you grab just any ole thing to get back with your babies PDQ. Who needs socks anyway:eek6::lol:

No wonder you didnt know what I was talking about if Big H has closed  Shows how often I get into town 

Will look forward to meeting up :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I think he needs to learn thses snakes are harmless :lol:
> 
> Round 2 of being left this morning, we have to go food shopping, and get some clothes for us  Dogs are all sorted, but we don't even have sock


get some bitter apple for the wires, spray it where he goes most, hopefully he will realise they taste horrible 

Glad to see the 'boys' are getting on so well, that is a fab one of him in the crate with Harvey, loving the ones of him 'chilled' in the pub as well


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hope the clothes/food expedition goes well.
> 
> Bet you grab just any ole thing to get back with your babies PDQ. Who needs socks anyway:eek6::lol:
> 
> ...


My feet are freezing, despit the furry pup laid on them  Haven't found [email protected] yet either. Fancy a trip out sometime?  Just make sure you have your OH card on you, much less painful that way :lol:

Will try and meet at the weekend if you like?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected] is where Courts Furniture used to be. On the small industrial estate between Charles Church and Cattedown Roundabout. There is a new one in Liskeard - thats much easier to find, next to Morrisons and has to be done regularly when I take Mum shopping:lol:

Look forward to meeting up. Let me know when you can manage - Saturday prob best for me but there is no rush - I imagine you plan on staying a while:lol::lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If you see a 'family' of goldens down your way next week all are related to Bracken, friends of ours have 4 and are holidaying in the Wadebridge area, walk the beach in Padstow and also walk the camel trail


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> My feet are freezing, despit the furry pup laid on them  Haven't found [email protected] yet either. Fancy a trip out sometime?  Just make sure you have your OH card on you, much less painful that way :lol:
> 
> Will try and meet at the weekend if you like?


[email protected] is about 5 minute from me, it's actually not hard to get to.

It's on Exeter street, basically where the burned out church is it's the second turning left side (where the main traffic and buses go), follow it down and you'll come across Dunum (unsure of spelling) mill, [email protected] & Wicks, it'shonestly not hard to miss


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics hope your getting settled back home okay


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> get some bitter apple for the wires, spray it where he goes most, hopefully he will realise they taste horrible
> 
> Glad to see the 'boys' are getting on so well, that is a fab one of him in the crate with Harvey, loving the ones of him 'chilled' in the pub as well


They are both doing fab. They are currently swapping kongs.  Harvey is having soaked puppy kibble, and Bracken has natures diet  Will get some bitter apple spray in a bit. Off to nosey in the pet shop in town :thumbup:



Mum2Heidi said:


> [email protected] is where Courts Furniture used to be. On the small industrial estate between Charles Church and Cattedown Roundabout. There is a new one in Liskeard - thats much easier to find, next to Morrisons and has to be done regularly when I take Mum shopping:lol:
> 
> Look forward to meeting up. Let me know when you can manage - Saturday prob best for me but there is no rush - I imagine you plan on staying a while:lol::lol:


Saturday early afternoon sounds good to me. Hill off to the pub 1.30 ish, and can take Bracken too. So just me and the boy. Fingers crossed it's not too wet, haven't unpacken my boots yet


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like you have lots do in Plymouth, hope the weather will stay good. We'll have to catch up once I come back from Soouthampton :thumbup: I just mt a wonderful little goldie puppy 12 weeks old named Bumble 

If you need directions to anywhere around town lemme know i'm 10 minutes from town so am there allot  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Saturday early pm sounds good to me too. Just heard the weather tho and that dont sound so good. Anything can happen between now and then so we will wait and see. :thumbup:


----------

